# Looking for: Septuagint + Nt Greek combined



## GTMOPC (Oct 17, 2009)

I've been trying to find a one volume printing of the Septuagint and the New Testament in Greek. A combined copy probably isn't very marketable I would think but I would very much value one for personal reading. I found one at The Apostolic Bible Polyglot - an interlinear Septuagint and Greek New Testament. but it's a Polyglot (w/ English under the Greek) which I don't want. I'm to apt to cheat and furthermore don't want to succumb to the translation when I can't find the meaning of the Greek. 

Does anyone know of a publisher who has released a combined copy of the the Old and New Testaments in Greek? If I can't find one I'll probably settle for my NA 26 ( and "A Readers Greek NT) and The Septuaginta Amazon.com: Septuaginta (Greek Edition) (9781598561807): Alfred Rahlfs, Robert Hanhart: Books. But it would be too cool to have both in one binding.

Any leads would be much appreciated!


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 17, 2009)

GMcClain20 said:


> I've been trying to find a one volume printing of the Septuagint and the New Testament in Greek. A combined copy probably isn't very marketable I would think but I would very much value one for personal reading. I found one at The Apostolic Bible Polyglot - an interlinear Septuagint and Greek New Testament. but it's a Polyglot (w/ English under the Greek) which I don't want. I'm to apt to cheat and furthermore don't want to succumb to the translation when I can't find the meaning of the Greek.
> 
> Does anyone know of a publisher who has released a combined copy of the the Old and New Testaments in Greek? If I can't find one I'll probably settle for my NA 26 ( and "A Readers Greek NT) and The Septuaginta Amazon.com: Septuaginta (Greek Edition) (9781598561807): Alfred Rahlfs, Robert Hanhart: Books. But it would be too cool to have both in one binding.
> 
> Any leads would be much appreciated!



I know there is such a thing - I'm just trying to find it. If I recall correctly, though, it's not NA26/27 + LXX, but more likely to be Majority Text for the NT. Anyway, I'm looking...

[edit] Note to self. Careful about claiming knowledge. What I was thinking of was the Masoretic Text plus the Greek NT bound together. I had thought perhaps some Orthodox publishing house might have a Greek OT + NT but I've not found it yet. [/edit]


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 17, 2009)

I vaguely remember Reformation Heritage Books having that. I'll look right quick...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 17, 2009)

This is not it but it is still cool nonetheless.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 17, 2009)

These are the closest I could find, but they're in 2 volumes:

Amazon.com: Palaia Diathiki (Old Testament) Published by the Church of Greece: Apostoliki Diakonia: Books

Amazon.com: Kaini Diathiki (New Testament) Published by the Church of Greece: Apostoliki Diakonia: Books


----------



## GTMOPC (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys! There's one out there, and I going to find it! One day!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 17, 2009)

Travis,

You might try to locate a Greek Orthodox church in your area and ask the priest there. As the GO Bible (which has the LXX as OT) would most likely be printed in Greece (and Athens) he might know. Most GO priests would be able to read the Koine Biblical Greek.

As I'm in what's called the heart of Greek Orthodoxy (Cyprus), I'll inquire if such a 1-volume Bible exists, and where it might be gotten. In the churches they usually have 2 volumes, the Gospels and the rest. Though I imagine they might have a 1-volume edition.

Also, there are Orthodox publishing houses and / or distributors in the U.S. which print large catalogues - that might be a source.


----------



## GTMOPC (Oct 17, 2009)

Thank you so much for your help Steve. I don't know why I haven't thought about searching EO websites and such. Let me know anything you find out!


----------

